# New Jersey state Fair



## JohnT (Jun 25, 2012)

Folks, 

Time for the NJ Sussex County fair wine competition

The last time I entered this competition (2 year ago) I was in a complete state of shock and vowed to never enter this competition again. 

Apparently, I was still on their e-mail list. I sent a response back and was contacted by Robert Mathews. I was happy to hear that all of my concerns were addressed and now the competition looks very attractive. 

The issues I had was that they only awarded a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place ribon (to only the top three scores using the UC Davis method). They also held the judging in an outside pavillion (90+ degrees) with all of the wine entries sitting in direct sunlight for several hours before judging. Also, since there was only 1 fortified wine entry (my toriga port) they moved it to be judged within the Cabernet category. (as far as I know, a fortified sweet port made from toriga grapes makes a rather poor Cabernet)

They now are holding the competition indoors and now award all wines falling into the appropriate scoring range. Oh Happy Day!

Here are the specifics for those of you wanting to enter

Wine – Registration Deadline July 7 Drop-off Deadline July 21.
 Entry Form Pg. 1
Entry Form Pg. 2
 Rules
 Classifications


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2012)

Thats good news John. Good Luck!

John what is the % alcohol on your port?


----------



## JohnT (Jun 26, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> Thats good news John. Good Luck!
> 
> John what is the % alcohol on your port?


 
it was 23% ABV


----------



## JohnT (Jun 26, 2012)

Follow up... 

The fair is actually having the AWS run the competition. They apparently had a lot of complaints about the competition in the past, and called in the "pros". I had entered a couple of AWS competitions in the past and found them ran with respect and professionalism.


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey John, 
I got the same email because we entered the wine competition at the Meadowlands fair last year and that was a joke. I remember what you said about your experience there 2 years ago and I wasn't sure but then I saw that the AWS was judging this one so I entered some of mine as well. Best of luck to you with this one! Maybe I'll see you there. 
Are you entering the INDY. competition this year? 
Dave


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 30, 2012)

John, Did you enter any wines? I just got the results and out of 8 wines entered into got 2 bronze, 2 silver, and 1 gold. I also got best of show grape for my Tannat Merlot. I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## tonyt (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats WineO.


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know if they are still having the contest in 2014, the ballpark has new owners


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2014)

I have no idea. I am not sure how things went in 2013, but this event had been really bad in the past.


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 27, 2014)

The 2014 contest is up on there website for aug 2 at 1:00, no further details


----------



## jswordy (Apr 3, 2014)

If you think it is great, John T, then it is great!


----------



## franki1926 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://njstatefair.org/agriculture/exhibitors_info.html

Updated link for contest info, scroll down to wine, all the forms are PDF


----------



## franki1926 (Jun 29, 2014)

I dropped my entries off on friday and the guy who is running things now said all of the judges are AWS certified, I know they have some issues in the past but it appears they are trying to improve .


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 29, 2014)

The results just came out today. I won Best of Show for my Apple Riesling , 3 more Golds for the Sangiovese, Port and Coconut Fracati. 1 Silver for my Orange Moscato. Totally shocked and Happy.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 29, 2014)

*Congrates*

THAT'S THE WAY NEW JERSEY WHEN ONLY THE BEST WILL DO WE DO STAND OUT.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 29, 2014)

Congrats Franki! Heckuva showing!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 30, 2014)

Way to go Frankie!!! 

Did you attend the event? If so, could you elaborate on it? How many entries? Was it still held outside? 

I have not had a chance to enter since AWS took the event over. Just wondering on how it has improved.


----------



## franki1926 (Jul 31, 2014)

John, 
the medal ceremony is on this Saturday and is being held indoors ( I believe this started last year). 70 entries and 10 gold medals, not sure how many silver or bronze. After the medals, they allow samples of all of the wines that placed and you receive your score sheets. I think things have gotten allot better once the AWS came on board. Also the new chairmen Neil is very easy to work with and even set up and alternate drop off site.


----------

